# Lightfields no more



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I had heard rumors that Lightfield was no longer making 20 gauge slugs, but their website had previously said they were just experiencing shortages of supplies. Now it officially says they are done making hunting ammo. I have been shooting Lightfield 2 3/4" Hybrid slugs out of my H&R ultra slugger for probably 15+ years. Now I have to find new slugs, which are hard enough to find of any make. To find a whole bunch of different brands and try them out sounds expensive and tedious. I know the ultra sluggers in 20 gauge are extremely popular....does anyone have a slug they shoot out of the ultra slugger that has had good performance? Might help narrow down my starting point.... Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

The Hornady slugs are popular but use the FTX bullet that is about as good as a match bullet out of a rifle for hunting purposes. Accurate, yes. But poor on-game performance.

Not sure what is going on with Remington ammo since their bankruptcy.

All Russian made ammo and components just got rare for reasons that shouldn't be discussed here.

After you figure out what else your slug gun likes, buy a bunch (like a whole case) so you aren't beholden to lot to lot variation or design / processing changes that happen behind the scenes. I have seen shotgun ammo made one year shoot bullseyes and stuff bought a year later not even touch paper with the same scope zero.


----------

